# Maxspect Razor LEDs



## Cousin_Finny (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey guys and girls! Gonna be moving in the area very shortly (to Burnaby from out east), thought I'd join the forum right away and start asking some questions to all the BC hobbyists.

Gotta restart my system when I get there, and was wondering what your thoughts on LEDs are. I definitely like the Radions but man are they expensive! Plus I really don't care for lightning storms. If anything that would annoy the fish, and I'm not looking to spawn corals either. 

I'm leaning towards the Maxspect Razors right now. They just look awesome and sexy haha! And judging from the specs on their website they look perfect. Anybody using them? I hate judging a book by its cover, so do they perform for corals?

Here's what I like about them so far:

- comes with Legs and hanging kit.
- programmable directly on light, no need to plug in computer
- very thin
- fans push out instead of in (unlike radion I think)
- Price seems to be cheaper than any other LED of the same caliber

Dislikes:

- No red channel (is it really needed?)
- can't daisy chain multiple units for matched controllability

There's also the AI fixtures I was looking into, but there's info and reviews on those everywhere. But if you have any feedback on those, I'd love to hear it too. I just don't like the fact that you seem to have to hang them.

Anyway, any feedback on the razors would be appreciated. So far I only saw Aquarium West and Oceanic Corals that carry them out near Vancouver.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

dont like iether of the two go for zet light pro


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

scott tang said:


> dont like iether of the two go for zet light pro


Have you owned either one? Curious to know why you don't like them seeing as they're both really good lights


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

I am interest to actually see maxspect in action. Thinking really hard to buy one myself to compare to zetlight products. I do hear from few people that used them and the coverage was not great but good enough. I will wait for my shipment here first then probly get the a nano one. It still gonna have a bit tougher time to compare since the maxspect nano only 30w and the ZT6500 is 90W.
As for the AI, I think they are great fixtures as long as u go with Hydra or Vega. I don't like AI sol, cuz it is way too "mono" color in my opinion.

To be honest with you, people used Maxspect probly will think it is great and those that used other brand might say otherwise. I think opinion is good but at the end of the day, you are the one using it.
Few things you should consider,

first thing is you plan on tank size, LED fixtures measure by dimension of your tank and whether or not your tank has center brace.
The dimension will determine your fixture spread, that could result in whether or not you need longer fixtures and the center brace will determine whether or not you need multiple fixtures.

Next would be what live stock you WILL keep. I understand you mentioned you are NOT going to keep certain things, but the more important question is what you want to keep. Some fixtures has less intensity than others and that could really make a differences in your corals. If you keeping nothing but softcoral mushroom etc and fish, then why would you even bother to look at maxspect, AI or even Radions. However, if you are looking at keeping some higher requirement coral even keeping the option to keep the most fancy coral in the future. Then you should consider the right fixture.

The last would be the style of the fixture, some people like the slime look of maxspect, and others like the traditional T5 "box" looking fixture.
I think the someone might even like this fixture zetlight carry







.

















But doesn't matter which you choose, I think one thing is important is that always get a fixture able to dim.

I hope my comment doesn't sound bias towards the fixtures I carry. Cheers


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i owned a Maxspect Razor for a few months befor it broke yes it broke i got it used with a tank 

the radion 32 i have seen the computer or programming break in 2 times over jls bio cube 

i have used a few difrent fixtures from zet light and no probles there for my preference is zet light


----------



## Cousin_Finny (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow, I wasn't expecting this many responses already. 

I've never heard of the ZET lighting before. I guess it must be bigger in the West. Is that the controller hanging on the side of the aquarium in the picture above? If so, that's kinda bulky and in the way, don't you find? How much is the light compared to the Maxspect Razor if we compare the 160w one for example? The razor is $540. Also, quick correction...I noticed you said the razor nano was 30w, but it's actually 60w from what I see on websites. 

Looking on zet website, it looks like it's not certified for canada (CUL), it's only UL approved. That always makes me nervous.

The aqua series definitely looks really sleek, though. But the legs only work on rimless tanks. You see something you like, and there's always something. Argh!


----------



## Robin F (Apr 30, 2013)

There is no CUL. It is either UL or ULC which are the same standards. UL listing is a worldwide standard. UL is an independent company which certifies, tests etc and sets the standards for product so they can be listed as UL certified.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

Cousin_Finny said:


> Wow, I wasn't expecting this many responses already.
> 
> I've never heard of the ZET lighting before. I guess it must be bigger in the West. Is that the controller hanging on the side of the aquarium in the picture above? If so, that's kinda bulky and in the way, don't you find? How much is the light compared to the Maxspect Razor if we compare the 160w one for example? The razor is $540. Also, quick correction...I noticed you said the razor nano was 30w, but it's actually 60w from what I see on websites.
> 
> ...


Yes that is the controller, the fixture in the picture is a smaller size fixture. All their larger fixture are all controller by remotes.
When you said CUL, u meant CSA right? The ballast is CSA and UL approval and it is being sold mostly in Europe. Only can to NA last March. I think I was the first one got them until recently US prestige reef start carrying the brand. 
As for Maxspect Nano, all i remember was it is less watts so that is wat i meant it is not really a equal comparison.
Maxspect is made in china as well so I think they also only has UL but I might be wrong, maybe Scott has the fixture or maybe spit.fire as he got 1 too and he is friend of oceanaic aquarium


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i threw mine out after having it looked at and counted it as a loss 

if you buy a razor make sure you have some kind of insurance


----------



## Cousin_Finny (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I didn't know CUL wasn't a thing. I was sure it was the Canadian version of UL certified.  There's so many of them from what I can see, it seems really confusing. eg. CSA, UL, cUL, CE. I just know there was a law suit a while back with some skimmers that weren't certified by the canadian mark.

I'll let you know what end up buying and when and how I like it.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Cousin_Finny said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. I didn't know CUL wasn't a thing. I was sure it was the Canadian version of UL certified.  There's so many of them from what I can see, it seems really confusing. eg. CSA, UL, cUL, CE. I just know there was a law suit a while back with some skimmers that weren't certified by the canadian mark.
> 
> I'll let you know what end up buying and when and how I like it.


Here's a write up on all the certifications explaining them

ftp://ftp.mcabv.nl/MCA/01. Algemeen/Yaskawa/FAQ/What_is_the_difference_between_UL-cUL-CSA.pdf

Basically cul is the Canadian version of ul

Ul is a standards company

CSa is also a standards company for Canada

See section 3.1 for what's required in Canada


----------

